# Timeshares in the midwest



## Serina (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm looking for timeshares within a 3-4 hour drive of Columbus, Ohio. Any suggestions for TS's you've enjoyed?


----------



## rod (Sep 16, 2010)

The timeshare resorts located within 5 hours of Columbus are:

Apple Valley Resort (RCI 1368, II APP), Howard, OH
60 miles, 1 hour 15 minutes from Columbus, OH
Located next to a very good golf course, makes a convenient base for exploring Ohio's major Amish settlements. 

Diamond Caverns Resort & Golf Club (RCI 3898), Park City,  KY
295 miles, 4 hours 45 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort.

Erie Islands Resort & Marina (RCI C368, II ERI), Port Clinton,  OH 
125 miles, 2 hours 30 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort.

French Lick Springs Villas (RCI 1788, II FLS), French Lick, IN
265 miles, 4 hours 45 minutes from Columbus, OH
In one of a pair of small towns with two large resort hotels, a casino, a railroad museum, a water park, and golf courses.  If you go there, be sure to make use of the tours of the area put on by the timeshare resort.

Hotel Nashville (RCI 1982), Nashville, IN
205 miles, 3 hours 45 minutes from Columbus, OH
In a small town in Brown County filled with art galleries and craft shops, makes a convenient base for exploring Bloomington and Columbus, Indiana.

Lakeview Golf Resort (RCI 7521, II LVR), Morgantown, WV
205 miles, 3 hours 30 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort.

Land of Canaan Vacation Resort (RCI 1034), Davis, WV 
275 miles, 4 hours 45 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort.

Silverwoods at Treasure Lake (RCI 2075), DuBois, PA
280 miles, 4 hours 30 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort.

Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend (II NTR, NT2), Mishawaka, IN
290 miles, 4 hours 45 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort. 

Waterford Estates Lodge (II WED), South Bend, IN
290 miles, 4 hours 45 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort.

Wolf Run Manor at Treasure Lake (#5006), DuBois, PA 
280 miles, 4 hours 30 minutes from Columbus, OH
I have never been to this resort.


----------



## Patri (Sep 17, 2010)

Wolf Run, Silverwoods and Land of Canaan are rustic and in the mountains. Not much to do, limited amenities. Only good for quiet vacations.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 19, 2010)

We really like French Lick, IN - but it was 4 hours from Dayton. Some of the others listed are quite a ways from COlumbus.

I was disappointed in Diamond Caverns, but then it rained all that week.  Would have been nicer in good weather.

People really like Apple Valley and it is the closest.

We were disappointed that there were not very many closer to us.  We actually hung out more at Wyndham Nashville and Smoky Mts, because at least they were a day's drive.


----------

